# Brno Mountain Biking



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

I have an extra two days in Brno to do some mountain biking and plan to rent a mountain bike. What are the best singletracks within bikeable distance of downtown? I see a few tracks on trailforks but none of them are standing out at the moment.


----------



## CzechMTBholidays (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi, you should definitely try Singlkras. Very close to Brno with all service you may need - bike rental, bistro, accommodation, etc. Have a look at SINGLETRAIL Moravský kras. Also, id you're planning a longer stay, have a look at our website, we're organizing MTB trips for singletrack lovers in the Czech Republic. Czech out CZECH MTB HOLIDAYS | Spend a great holildays in Czeh Republic..
Cheers, Jan


----------

